#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 5月17、18號  成大同人展 鳴神月(活動結束!)

## 環伐貳閃

嗯,是的
就如標題所寫
17、18號在成大有同人展

活動開始時間是早上10點
活動地點是光復校區 學生活動中心
官網(應該是吧?)： http://myweb.ncku.edu.tw/~comic/olaola/

我只是來告知活動而已
要不要聚會請想去的獸友們自行討論(眾歐)

我只有18號會去而已
因為星期六還要上課
如果是18號要去的獸友們有想要一起去,順便聚會的話
可以找我談~
看要在這裡回覆或私訊都可
有效率一點的...打我手機吧
傳簡訊比較好,這樣我才知道是誰
要我手機的話用私訊告訴我

不過基本上如果要聚會就是大家集合後去逛同人
之後一起吃飯聊天而已吧(還有其他事能做嗎?或者另外有獸要提供意見?)
所以只要談好怎麼集合就行了

如果有其他獸打算當召集人,那我會很開心(輕鬆~XD)

附上火車時刻表

西部鐵路下行(基隆→屏東)







西部鐵路下行(屏東→基隆)







是要坐到台南站喔(不會有人不知道吧?)
成大離火車站很近很近,要集合的話地點選火車站就行,很方便

應該不會有特地從東部來的吧˙_˙?
因為時刻表有更新的可能,所以還是建議自己上網査喔
要坐區間車的也麻煩自査時間

----------


## 那岐

成大場

-1  





你問我為什麼是-1？
因為我不會去阿（被打爛）

如果是下個禮拜就好了，因為我24剛好要去台南，真是可惜。

----------


## 星澈

唉呀呀~大大比在下先一步發主題啦~~(燦笑)

在下是打算兩天都到場
希望能見到愈多獸友愈好!! (原先只約了兩位)




> 不過基本上如果要聚會就是大家集合後去逛同人
> 之後一起吃飯聊天而已吧(還有其他事能做嗎?或者另外有獸要提供意見?)
> 所以只要談好怎麼集合就行了
> 
> 如果有其他獸打算當召集人,那我會很開心(輕鬆~XD)


在下提供的其他計畫是：
1.攻佔塗鴉板
2.討論組織一個獸同人創作團!!

至於當召集人...在下還挺閒的  應該是沒問題...(第一次的說)
若有需要在下效勞的  同樣以私訊告知即可~~

----------


## 環伐貳閃

我這裡找到一位(雷)

所以現在有我、雷、星澈、以及星澈約的兩位囉?

雷要十點多才會到,他要搭公車去
我是任何時間都行喔 

不過只有星期天啦..

----------


## 雷

我我我也會去XDDD
我兩天都去XDD

不過星期六來找我的網友很多  所以...應該會很忙(噴
星期日就很閒啦XDDD
但星期六要找我的 我也歡迎噢ˊ3ˋˇˇ(被拖殺
如果需要聯絡方式就私信吧˙3˙"

----------


## 環伐貳閃

星澈
如果你那邊有狼版的獸友也要去
能報一下你那邊的名單嗎?

----------


## 星澈

在下邀約的兩位狼版獸友是  魔啦茲雷&寒燒
另外還有Kruo(不確定是否會到場...)

以上三位交由在下連絡~~

----------


## 小黑貓

阿阿~是成大的!!離貓貓住的高雄好近!!
而且好像又沒入場費.又有COS可入場
真的超想去- -....但是指定考試...(汗
這次還是要忍痛不能去ˊ︿ˋ(泣逃

----------


## 雷恩

> 唉呀呀~大大比在下先一步發主題啦~~(燦笑)
> 
> 在下是打算兩天都到場
> 希望能見到愈多獸友愈好!! (原先只約了兩位)
> 
> 在下提供的其他計畫是：
> 1.攻佔塗鴉板
> 2.討論組織一個獸同人創作團!!
> 
> ...


我～沒法去= =
不過我對討論組織一個獸同人創作團!!很感興趣，
我可以入團嗎？

----------


## 環伐貳閃

> 我～沒法去= =
> 不過我對討論組織一個獸同人創作團!!很感興趣，
> 我可以入團嗎？


呃...
都還沒見面呢....

等討論完再說吧..
不過還是應該問星澈吧
因為是他提的

下次有機會再見面吧

----------


## 環伐貳閃

今天,為期兩天的成大同人展落幕了

結果只見到四名獸友

對於星澈的同人創作團有興趣的友們
歡迎找他談喔~

----------

